# Droid 3 doesn't seem to want to reboot into recovery mode or allow current rom backup



## bomanflorida (Oct 11, 2011)

I have rooted my phone successfully and installed the rom manager and flashed ClockworkMod 5.0.2.6.....when I attempt to use the app to backup my current rom it just seems to do a simple reboot having created no backup files at all...when I try to reboot into recovery all it seems to do is a simple reboot but not into recovery......I held down the power button and M and tried to select recovery that way and was shown an image of a Triangle around an exclamation point with the droid man standing next to it...i don't understand what I am doing wrong and any help is greatly appeaciated


----------



## bomanflorida (Oct 11, 2011)

bomanflorida said:


> I have rooted my phone successfully and installed the rom manager and flashed ClockworkMod 5.0.2.6.....when I attempt to use the app to backup my current rom it just seems to do a simple reboot having created no backup files at all...when I try to reboot into recovery all it seems to do is a simple reboot but not into recovery......I held down the power button and M and tried to select recovery that way and was shown an image of a Triangle around an exclamation point with the droid man standing next to it...i don't understand what I am doing wrong and any help is greatly appeaciated


Problem solved by installing Droid3bootstrap.apk and access the recovery manually....although I did not remove the previous flashed recovery image before doing this (was ClockworkMod 5.0.2.5)....the bootstrap.apk I used was the Bootstrap ClockworkMod , I have run a backup to my external SD and rebooted and the phone is working fine...am I in the clear even though I did not remove the previous Recovery Image before installing the bootstrap or am I going to run into problems down the line if I attempt to flash a custom rom....can anyone shoot me a quick answer?


----------



## tcrews (Jul 17, 2011)

You have to have the bootstrap app with the Droid 3. While you installed the recovery you have no way to access it without bootstapping in to it.

Sent from my Xoom


----------

